# IC chip processing



## zoltan (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello guys,

Has anyone try this?

http://siliconpr0n.org/wiki/doku.php?id=decap:epoxy_acid

IC epoxy dissolving with hot rosin?

It's possible?

Thanks.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2013)

According to the website it is possible, but very slow and on single or a few IC:s at a time. Incineration is the way to go if you are after the gold bonding wires in chips.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Mar 13, 2013)

What they are using, and they way they are doing this, can be very dangerous if not handled properly, for what we are doing it is not the way I would go about it.


----------

